# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αδυναμια συνδεσης σε VPN μετά από security update

## Anasazi

Καλημέρα!

Τo Mac με το οποιο εργαζομαι απο το σπιτι παρουσιασε το εξης θεμα:

Μετά από ένα security update που εκανε την Πεμπτη και ενω ολη μερα εργαστηκα κανονικα, το εσβησα και σημερα που προσπαθησα να ξανασυνδεθω στο VPN, μου παρουσιαζεται το σφαλμα  "Error: Login Failed" αυτοματως, με το που παταω log in!

Δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα στο username και το password που χρησιμοποιουσα μεχρι την Πεμπτη.

Υ.Γ.: Υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να επηρρεαστηκαν καπως οι ρυθμισεις απο μια διακοπη ρευματος που ειχαμε (μαλλον για πολλες ωρες) τη νυχτα? 

Ειναι το Cisco Any Connect VPN Client!

Ευχαριστω!

----------

